# Confused - Retained Products of Conception



## TTC Again

So, I've had 3 miscarriages in a row. Following the 3rd I started seeing an RE. She did loads of blood tests, but since my last miscarriage in December my HCG levels were UBER slow in coming back down to below 5. It took until early March for the number to come down. 

Once HCG was gone, I had an HSG which showed something in my uterus. Then last week I had a hysteroscopy to surgically remove/repair my uterus. I assumed they'd say it was scar tissue that they removed from the birth of my son (there was a difficult delivery of the placenta and lots of tearing). After the procedure they said they did remove some scar tissue, but not too much. Then yesterday my RE called to tell me that the pathology came back from the tissue removed and it was "retained products of conception" - likely left-over tissue from my last pregnancy. 

I'm so confused - aside from the slow HCG decline I had NO symptoms of any complications. So, I'm glad I had the hysteroscopy, but wondering what would have happened if I hadn't? Would my body EVER have released the tissue? Would I have ever been able to conceive again? 

Anyhow, so now we're cleared to start TTC again once I start a new cycle - which can't come soon enough! And of course now we have NO explaination for the 3 miscarriages.


----------



## bbhopes

you would have likely had symptoms of a problem eventually, and your body would have likely tried to remove it on it's own (aka heavy bleeding). But its good that it's all gone now and you are all on track to go forward and try again. Sorry you have had to go through so much but hoping you get your forever baby soon.


----------



## Hanskiz

This sounds similar to me. 

I have definitely got something left inside (had ultrasound a week ago). They said it would most likely come out with my next period which I think is just about here. Did you have normal periods after your mc? 
I'm really worried now as if it doesn't come out I'm sure I won't be able to conceive and they seemed very unconcerned in the hospital. How did you get to get a hysteroscopy? And what exactly is that?

Glad you are all clear now - Good luck with that BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## TTC Again

Thanks bbhopes.

Hanskiz - it has been a long road and I haven't really had any symptoms that would have lead me to believe anything was amiss. My HCG levels took a LONG time to go down, but had I not been seeing an RE I never would have known that. Also, they did eventually go down to below 5 (which is considered a non-pregnant state). Aside from that I had no symptoms - since my MC in December I've been getting regular periods right on schedule. My bleeding has been a little odd - very dark in color and clotty for the first 2 days of flow, but after that normal. I've been using OPKs and temping and both seemed to show that I have been ovulating, but my RE said with HCG still elevated that is highly unlikely.

The whole thing seems scary to me that this could have been totally missed. Anyhow, my RE wanted to do an HSG (a procedure where they inject dye into your uterus and perform x-ray to see how it flows). The HSG showed some sort of mass in my uterus. She then suggested doing the hysteroscopy to see it better and hopefully remove it. They hysteroscopy is where they insert a camera into your uterus and can see what is going on in there (so to speak). Then they can also insert tiny scissors and remove anything abnormal (polyps, scar tissue, or in my case retained products of conception).

If you are concerned that something is not right, after your next period insist on a follow up scan and/or an HSG.

good luck!


----------



## Hanskiz

Thank you TTC. :flower:

Your story has really got me worried as I know for sure there is something in there. I will definitely insist on a follow up scan when this period is over. They seemed so sure that it would all be fine and that it was ok to have this thing (whatever it is) inside me. I don't feel comfortable with it at all and was concerned that it would stop my conceiving again. 

I'm so sorry you've been through such a rough time. I hope you begin to get some answers to what's going on for you soon.

:hugs:


----------



## Lucia

Wow, I am glad that they did find it. I had a similar thing happen, but it expelled on its own.

And I know how you feel about having no answers regarding three losses. VERY frustrating!


----------

